# slow and choppy streaming video



## Pete Getz (Feb 21, 2009)

Greetings,

I'm having a very slow and choppy streaming video play.
How can I fix this problem?
Please advise.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

what is your computer configuration ? give details


----------



## Pete Getz (Feb 21, 2009)

Bichey,Thanks for your response.
How can I get my config details?


----------



## Pete Getz (Feb 21, 2009)

Bichey, Here is I think what u r looking for,
General.....selective startup (checked)
Boot.........current os
Services that are currently running,
Acronis backup
Application Experience
Agere Modem Call Progress Audio
ATI External Event Utility
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Audio
Base Filtering Engine
Background Intelligent Transfer
Computer Browser
Certificate Propagation
Cryptographic Services
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Extensible Authentication Protocol
Windows Media Center Scheduler
Ready Boost
Windows Event Log
Com + Event System
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
Human Interface Device Access
HPQCXS08
HP cue DeviceDiscovery Service
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
IP Helper
Ipod Service
CNG Key Isolation
KTMRM For Distributed TRansactions
Sever
Workstation
TCP/IP Netbios Helper
McAfee Services
MaAfee Network Agent
McAfee proxy serveice
McAfee Real Time Scanner
McAfee System Guard
Multimedia Class Scheduler
McAfee Personal Firewall Service
Windows Fire Wall
McAfee Spam Killer Service
Network Connection
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Peer Networking Identity Manager
Program Compatibility Assistant
Peer Name Resolution Protocol
IPsec Policy Agent
Remote Access connection Manager
Security Accounts Manager
Task Scheduler
Secondary lonon
System Event Notification Service
Terminal Service Configuration
Shell Hardware Detection
Print Spooler
SSDP Discovery
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol
Windows Image Acquisition
Superfetch
Tablet PC Input Service
Telephony
Terminal Services
Themes
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Acronis Try and Decide Service
UPnP Device Host
Desktop Windows Manager Session
Viewpoint Manager Service
Windows Time
Diagnostic System Host
Webclient
windows error reporting service
windows management Instruments
wLan AutoConfig
windows media player nertwork
portable device EDnumerator Service
Security Center
windows search
windows update
windows driver foundation

Phew!
That was a long list
Hope this is what u r looking 
Thanks


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

That looks like your msconfig settings. I believe he was asking about computer specs.

Motherboard, cpu, ram, etc. 

If you are unsure download Belarc Advisor, install and run the program, then copy and paste the hardware specs here.


----------



## Pete Getz (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks DerekC,
Computer: Gatewqy T1625
Ratings: 3.0 windows Experience index
Processor: AMD Turion 64x2 mobile tech tl-60 2.00 GHz
Mem Ram: 2.00 GB
System Type: 32 bit Operating system

please advise


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Did it work ok before?


----------



## Pete Getz (Feb 21, 2009)

Megabite,

Yes it worked fine before. 
Recently it started to slow down.
Perhaps I need a "performance tuneup"
Any suggestions please?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Too many things running in the background maybe..........defrag lately.....cleaned out your temp folder

Ccleaner Slim is good for that get it here

http://majorgeeks.com/download4191.html

Spybot search & Destroy is good to scan with and try an online free scan


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

ccleaner is a very good program but before using ccleaner , i suggest you to thoroughly check for viruses and spywares in your computer


----------



## nonsensename (Mar 6, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Ran fine before last week. Choppy streaming video. Ran CCleaner, still have same problem.


----------

